# Does anyone have a good tomato jam recipe?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm trying to collect recipes. That I want to try this coming summer. Thanks. 
Kristine


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

I used this one, but I used cherry tomatoes. I didnt cut them up, just squished them with the potato masher. Let me tell you, it was aMAZing. I only made three pints but I cannot WAIT to have tomatoes this summer to make more. It's great with cream cheese on a whole grain cracker. 

http://www.foodinjars.com/2010/09/tomato-jam/


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

the BBB has a good one I used it does not taste much like jam as we thik of of it but will be good with meats and stuff like that not very good on toast for breakfast


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Prov31Wife said:


> I used this one, but I used cherry tomatoes. I didnt cut them up, just squished them with the potato masher. Let me tell you, it was aMAZing. I only made three pints but I cannot WAIT to have tomatoes this summer to make more. It's great with cream cheese on a whole grain cracker.
> 
> http://www.foodinjars.com/2010/09/tomato-jam/


I can't wait to try this.

Thank you.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

This is too funny....I just made Tomato Jam this morning. It is a small batch but is sooo good!!

4 cups chopped tomato (skin and seeds in tact)
2 cups sugar
2 tablespoon bottled lemon juice
1.5 tablespoon chopped basil
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
A few grinds of black pepper
_
Prepare jars for water bath canning.
Combine all ingredients into a large, non-reactive pot. Bring to a boil, and then let simmer stirring occasionally at first (and then more frequently as it cooks) for 40- 60 minutes. Depends on how juicy your tomatoes are. The jam will turn a dark maroon hue and the liquid will begin to thicken when the jam is ready. Just like regular jam made without pectin. Just let it cook down to the consistency you like.

Ladle into hot, prepared jars, and process for 10 minutes. Made 5 of those cute little 4 oz jars.


----------

